# John Lennon



## Astaldo (Oct 9, 2004)

Happy birthday to John Lennon. Today he would be 64 years old!

Imagine all the people...


----------



## Kementari (Oct 9, 2004)

Love ya John! My English class just did an analysis of the song "Imagine", so inspiring


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 9, 2004)

Astaldo said:


> Happy birthday to John Lennon. Today he would be 64 years old!
> 
> Imagine all the people...



By God, _there_ was a loss! My favorite album is still _Rubber Soul_ — every single track a major hit — at least for me! And of course, _Sergeant Pepper_...

Barley


----------



## Saucy (Oct 10, 2004)

how nice, happy birthday Mr. Lennon,


----------

